# Spanish marketing question!



## aamandacarp

clemson.qualtrics.
com/jfe/form/SV_20lu1PxDyS7YYMl

Hola, mi nombre es Amanda y yo también trabajo con algunos otros estudiantes en un proyecto de marketing. Estamos probando para ver si un producto funcionaría bien en España. Eso nos ayudará mucho si usted podría tomar unos minutos para completar nuestra encuesta. Muchas gracias! Me disculpo si esto español no es perfecto!

Hey everyone! I am going to post in English now because my Spanish isn't that great! I am working with a marketing class to try to gather data on Spanish preferences for body wash, specifically the Old Spice brand. Please fill out this survey and comment if you have any more suggestions for me!


----------

